
How Jane Vonnegut Made Kurt Vonnegut a Writer - dnetesn
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/how-jane-vonnegut-made-kurt-vonnegut-a-writer
======
tomcam
Worth reading to the end. So much tragedy is elided.

~~~
jacquesm
The article doesn't mention this but they split up over religion, Jane became
a Christian and Vonnegut was an atheist. This led to a lot of strife. If he
interests you 'And so it goes' is a pretty good book.

~~~
lawpoop
Wasn't he also involved in an affair? The recent biography seemed to suggested
there were a number of factors that drove them apart.

------
scrupulusalbion
> He could write in his free time. “I get sick with fear that I’m a bluff,
> that I’m actually no damned good,” he confessed.

Vonnegut clearly suffered from Impostor Syndrome.

